# Handicap van rental in south ga



## sghoghunter (Aug 23, 2017)

Does anyone know of a place I can rent a handicap accessible van around south ga?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 23, 2017)

Check here
http://www.accessiblevans.com/locations


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 23, 2017)

That's the main one that pulls up when I googled it yesterday. I called about it and they have decent rates if your close to one of their dealers but I'm 95 miles from the nearest one. They give 100 miles a day free and .30 a mile after that and I'll burn up all my miles just going to get it and taking it back.


----------

